

Bill Gates: Yes, robots really are about to take your jobs - jaoued
https://news.yahoo.com/bill-gates-yes-robots-really-jobs-180449215.html

======
emp_zealoth
From the article: "As for what governments should do to prevent social unrest
in the wake of mass unemployment, the Microsoft cofounder said that they
should basically get on their knees and beg businesses to keep employing
humans over algorithms. This means eliminating payroll and corporate income
taxes while also scrapping the minimum wage so that businesses will feel
comfortable employing people at dirt-cheap wages instead of outsourcing their
jobs to an iPad."

I'm sorry, WHAT? Is this some kind of a joke?

I would love to see iPads create enough demand, when one can argue that NOW we
have to supplement our buying power by taking on unsustainable debt, both
private and public

------
lozf
Relevant, from earlier this year: [Humans Need Not
Apply]([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU))
(15:00)

------
anonbanker
This means the system of using human labor to keep an economy going is nearing
an end. I can't wait to see what replaces it.

------
eli_gottlieb
And it's about fucking time. Now people can get on with all the fun and
meaningful things in life instead of idiotic drudgery.

~~~
lozf
That's the future that science fiction has been promising us for decades...
Alas I fear the reality will be much harsher for the majority of people.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
You act as if we have no actual influence over what happens. Pick your target
and get to work, I'd say.

